#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Descobrir IP do Modem ADSL
Eu fiz uma vez, mas não lembro como é. Preciso descobrir o IP do meu modem ADSL (Speedy), alguém poderia me ajudar ?
Eu lembro que digitando alguns parametros do comando ARP eu consigo fazer isso.

valeu,
Kenji.

----------


## MAJOR

ifconfig


abracos


MAJOR <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------

Não...eu quero descobrir o IP do meu modem e não do meu micro. Quero conectar telnet no meu modem ADSL.

Entendeu ?

Obrigado,
Kenji.

----------


## mistymst

arp ira lhe retornar o MAC address do seu modem ADSL, vamos supor seguinte, eth0 esta conectada ao seu modem ADSL certo? (creio eu que seja dessa forma)

entao vamos la.

ifconfig eth0 deve lhe retornar qual gateway ele esta usando, se nao retornar vamos ao seguinte

# route

procure por default ou 0.0.0.0, essa eh a sua rota padrao e la vai ter um gateway que devera ser o ip do seu modem adsl, jah que sua maquina envia tudo para o adsl e entao ele envia para a internet.

imagina que seja esse o setup, veja se resolve o seu problema.

----------


## RoninDarkTemplar

Em tempo, quando vc se conectar a ele, nao esqueca de mudar a senha de acesso ao seu menu de configuracao (que eh padrao e pode ser acessada de fora se ele estiver respondendo na porta 80).

Outra coisa, pq vc esta precisando saber o ip do seu modem adsl?? essa informacao vc jah deveria ter, atraves do proprio provedor quando da instalacao ou mesmo simplesmente ligando para eles...

----------


## navarro

se for speed home (ip variavel), ele aparece com ifconfig ppp0

----------

Se você quiser saber o ip real, tente em algum navegador o ip 200.181.57.242 e selecione a opção "Confira o seu ip" bem no final da página.

----------

